# Delhi Election 2015



## Vyom (Feb 10, 2015)

This is the most happening Elections ever. With AAP in the city, BJP have been having nightmares. Dumping AAP in favour of BJP, seems neither to help her or the party.
Let's discuss what it could mean to Delhi and the nation...

*i.minus.com/i4qc2LdfgepX1.JPG
Live Stat: Delhi Election Results 2015, Live Assembly Election News - NDTV.com


*Delhi Election Result: Arvind Kejriwal Forgiven. AAP Headed for Landslide Victory.*​


> NEW DELHI:  Delhi has voted for chief minister Arvind Kejriwal. His Aam Aadmi Party is now leading in 62 of Delhi's 70 seats, a clean sweep for the broom.
> 
> Mr Kejriwal, who had quit exactly a year ago after 49 troubled days as chief minister at the head of a minority government, had asked Delhi to give him another chance and a majority. Delhi is set to hand his party an absolute majority and counting.
> 
> ...



*Interesting stats about Age, Education and Wealth of candidates:*
Winning candidates results 2015


----------



## Gollum (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: Debates about the Economy, Politics, Religion, and everything under the sun*



Vyom said:


> AAM won Delhi Elections 2015:
> *www.digit.in/forum/random-news/189885-delhi-election-2015-a.html



good for you.
Now go and sweep the streets of delhi like an aam aadmi.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: Debates about the Economy, Politics, Religion, and everything under the sun*



Gollum said:


> good for you.
> Now go and sweep the streets of delhi like an aam aadmi.



I didn't vote for AAP. But I am surprised by the way AAM swept other parties. 
There was a hunch that AAP can win, but I never imagined by this margin.


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: Debates about the Economy, Politics, Religion, and everything under the sun*

That was really surprising.. I expected aap to win in a somewhat close contest..  The way they've won was unprecedented.. Totally wiped out the bjp..  Congress is a joke now..  Ajay maken resigns  as general secretary.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: Debates about the Economy, Politics, Religion, and everything under the sun*



Vyom said:


> I didn't vote for AAP. But I am surprised by the way AAM swept other parties.
> There was a hunch that AAP can win, but I never imagined by this margin.



well jhadoo waale hain 
Its good, I hope they work on improving Delhi


----------



## amjath (Feb 10, 2015)

What went wrong:

1. Poking, criticizing opposition leader and calling his Anarchist and Naxal.
2. Kiran Bedi saying AAP distributing money for votes is pure politian move.
3. Current government =/= Narendra Modi + Amit Sharma
4. Layman and below middle class people sees no changes in the prices.

What went right and I like:
1. Apologizing for quitting which no politician is every did
2. Never poked at politician
3. AAP Mandate is purely on people welfare not poking at other government's work [except at Black money list issue]


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 10, 2015)

I felt the hindutva movement ( Ghar wapsi program)  caused more damage.. 
A few of my friends in Delhi did accept the fact that the electricity bills did go down drastically during the 3 month kejriwal stint.. That might have swayed people as well.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 10, 2015)

[MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION]: You meant Amit 'Shah'.

Also, I think the "Free Wifi" did lure most of the younger generation.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 10, 2015)

Eventhough AAP appears to be somewhat shady, I still feel they are bringing something new to the table as opposed to the traditional and archaic BJP or Congress. 

Its a fresh new ideology and we should give them a chance to run their course before judging them.

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> *Interesting stats about Age, Education and Wealth of candidates:*
> Winning candidates results 2015



The number of Class VIII, IX, X, etc education candidates make me cringe.


----------



## amjath (Feb 10, 2015)

[MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] yeah right my mistake.

Like  [MENTION=173432]ashs1[/MENTION] said people are pissed of this community propaganda.

Making CBSE schools students to come during Christmas.
Community Conversion during Christmas targeting 2 different communities with 3 lakh and 5 lakhs for conversion.

Adding to my previous list,
Clearly visible that both BJP and Congress trying to hide the corporate mistakes and their black money since they have decencies.

- - - Updated - - -



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> The number of Class VIII, IX, X, etc education candidates make me cringe.



At-least they are educated having some business as a job. If you take opposition politicians in my locality, they simply chit chat in street corner and do nothing


----------



## amjath (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: Debates about the Economy, Politics, Religion, and everything under the sun*

Kejriwal proved a non-corrupt and non-dependent politician/political party can do much more in 49 days. So think about 5 years


----------



## Desmond (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: Debates about the Economy, Politics, Religion, and everything under the sun*



amjath said:


> Kejriwal proved a non-corrupt and non-dependent politician/political party can do much more in 49 days. So think about 5 years



If he holds up to his promise.


----------



## RBX (Feb 10, 2015)

There are numerous reasons for BJP's defeat in Delhi.

Being a BJP supporter, the things which hurt me most were numerous attacks on Kejriwal in newspaper ads, instead of displaying their own achievements, and alleged use of indecent language (बाज़ारू - didn't find any proof) by Modi.

A lot went wrong in past few months (Ghar Wapsi, Sakshi Majarah, Sadhvi Prachi), and BJP took a lot of time in showing signs of any strict action against these.

Chances of getting free water, electricity, and WiFi might have effected a few, but this outcome is mostly of BJP's own making.


----------



## Pasapa (Feb 10, 2015)

Interesting fact is that bjp still had almost the same share of vote . it dropped from 33 to 32.. It's clear that aap stole the vote share from other parties..


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 10, 2015)

Only time will tell. Be it Kerjiwal in Delhi or Modi at Center.
It stupid to get biased and give opinions.


----------



## RBX (Feb 10, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Interesting fact is that bjp still had almost the same share of vote . it dropped from 33 to 32.. It's clear that aap stole the vote share from other parties..



You're overlooking the fact that around [STRIKE]13,72,718[/STRIKE] more people voted this time.
Edit: Calculated using wrong data. Valid votes last time: 78,23,820. This time: Can't find any official report.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 10, 2015)

amjath said:


> What went wrong:
> 
> 1. Poking, criticizing opposition leader and calling his Anarchist and Naxal.
> 2. Kiran Bedi saying AAP distributing money for votes is pure politian move.
> ...


This is a good analysis by you.
Though I stay at Kolkata and look around to see what anarchism is all about,still Mr. Kejriwal is a SWACCH(CLEAN) imaged person until now.The Kiran Bedi fiasco has cost BJP dearly,according to the results.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 10, 2015)

Indian Praja(people) are like sheep. 
Yesterday it was Modi Mania now Kejriwal Mania tomorrow whom???
I voted for BJP in my constituency and BJP won here. We have to give Modi some time for results. We Indians are impatient buggers want results then & there but nobody follows rules but wants results. Stupid us. Stupid our thinking.


----------



## Faun (Feb 10, 2015)

Kejriwal deserved it. I'd have voted for him too. 

Modi degraded himself by cheap talks and slanders. Ads in newspaper were just bad in taste.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 10, 2015)

I didn't even hear the negative comments by BJP on AAP before elections. I think many didn't.

And if taking Kiran Bedi on its side seemed to be a desperate move by BJP, then it surprises me to think the revenge which people of Delhi took from BJP! 

I am also worried for two main reasons:
1. No opposition from any party, so now AAP can do all sorts of sh!t since no one can stop them. (I am not saying they will do it, I just mean they can pass any law now).
2. Focus on short term goals. Philosophy of Modi was to think long term, and to develop a "culture" of word class practices. Examples include the "rein on the office timings of government offices", "clean India initiative" and "Make in India". But AAP only seemed to me as "thinking in short term". Free Wifi, what will that do any good in long term? His focus should have been rather to improve Internet infrastructure (or ISPs). Also, lowering electricity rates, focus should have been rather increasing per capita income, employment, so that it electricity rates don't feel too much in the first place.

I don't have much confidence on AAP, but really hope Kejriwal doesn't screw up this opportunity, since Delhi's people have given their _dil_ (heart) out to him this time.

I am also happy with AAP winning in a way since, this would give Modi a reality check and will force (inspire) him to focus on the work rather than talks.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 10, 2015)

Vyom said:


> I didn't even hear the negative comments by BJP on AAP before elections. I think many didn't.
> 
> And if taking Kiran Bedi on its side seemed to be a desperate move by BJP, then it surprises me to think the revenge which people of Delhi took from BJP!
> 
> ...



The true Modi Philosophy + reality check is wanted by all of us the Indians.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 10, 2015)

Per capita income does not affect development in any way but long term goals are essential for a nation like ours. We are lame and lazy back benchers. We want instant results but do nothing. So lets think of peace and development simultaneously.

Modi has a agenda & a sound strategy with which he is leading us and I hope we will realise his importance by the end of his term. All of his cabinet are from RSS and VHP (old timers ideology but brave thinkers). We need such brave leading us from the front. Already the world is talking about Modi Effect in Indian Political arena & South Asia as a whole. So Jai Bajrang Bali and Jai Modi.


----------



## vkl (Feb 10, 2015)

Kejrival doesn't do cheap talks? he might not have done much this time around but he has history of alleging and run-away or have to make an unconditional apology when is unable to produce proof.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 10, 2015)

Within this platform and forum of @TDF, I wish and hope Mr.Modi fulfilling all solutions about our major problems(poverty,unemployment,health,water,education,etc.) along with a stable vibrant Digital India.
Let the minimum bandwidth of Broadband be 2Mbps and increase upwards according to tariff.
Only then true Digital India will be accomplished.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Feb 10, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Per capita income does not affect development in any way but long term goals are essential for a nation like ours. We are lame and lazy back benchers. We want instant results but do nothing. So lets think of peace and development simultaneously.
> 
> Modi has a agenda & a sound strategy with which he is leading us and I hope we will realise his importance by the end of his term. All of his cabinet are from RSS and VHP (old timers ideology but brave thinkers). We need such brave leading us from the front. Already the world is talking about Modi Effect in Indian Political arena & South Asia as a whole. So Jai Bajrang Bali and Jai Modi.



I agree with everything except the "Jai Modi" bit at the end. I admire Modi's vision as well, but let us not idolize any politician as we have seen many lose their minds when raised on such a pedestal (I'm from Kolkata). Modi and his government were getting a bit arrogant imo (the suit with Modi's name all over it during the Obama visit, personal attacks on Kejriwal that backfired). Hopefully this defeat will give them the much needed jolt and remind them why they were elected in the first place.


----------



## amjath (Feb 10, 2015)

Can't  we see Obama actually warned indirectly to current government saying communal fight should be avoided for a healthy country.


----------



## Faun (Feb 11, 2015)

vkl said:


> Kejrival doesn't do cheap talks? he might not have done much this time around but he has history of alleging and run-away or have to make an unconditional apology when is unable to produce proof.



He was impatient and impulsive. But one year has given him enough time to develop on it. He didn't run away and accepted his mistakes.

Pretty sure that if you go by post of mine or any other user, you will see a similar trend. The question is who took lesser time to reach a more mature outlook ? And then who went slandering obnoxiously after gaining the seemingly evident mature outlook ?

Water, electricity and wifi are a necessity for functioning society.


----------



## Sarika CoolGirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Whatever! But it's all politics, sometimes someone wins sometimes loses


----------



## vkl (Feb 11, 2015)

Faun said:


> He was impatient and impulsive. But one year has given him enough time to develop on it. He didn't run away and accepted his mistakes.
> 
> Pretty sure that if you go by post of mine or any other user, you will see a similar trend. The question is who took lesser time to reach a more mature outlook ? And then who went slandering obnoxiously after gaining the seemingly evident mature outlook ?
> 
> Water, electricity and wifi are a necessity for functioning society.



Are the other parties not promising such things as well.On a personal level I am not much concerned about talks.
Making populist promises is one thing and making certain good long-term work is different.Without auditing cutting electricity bills,also letting away defaulters like he had done in past might appease a lot of people but doesn't do any good in long-term(you don't get revenue for back-up transformers and other equipment for expansion).I hope he doesn't do such things again without scrutinising.

I will like to wait and watch.He should be given full chance to prove.If good governance and basic facilities come in a meaningful and more accessible way then it's all good.


----------



## RBX (Feb 11, 2015)

BJP could've done a lot more like giving answers to questions like why aren't they making steep cuts in petroleum prices - they need revenue as they aim to have 90-days supply in strategic oil reserves - this would've given people better insight on the development that's taking place. Instead they kept telling people what AAP didn't do, which in turn made people think that BJP has no achievements to talk of.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 11, 2015)

Oh well I am just happy that Mr. Modi now know that he can't just win by talks and others can win as well. This will force him to work rather than fckin 3D TV and all BS. I am a neutral supporter of AAP and BJP as well. But Modi needed to learn a lesson and he learned it the hard way.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 11, 2015)

Very true indeed.


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Oh well I am just happy that Mr. Modi now know that he can't just win by talks and others can win as well. This will force him to work rather than fckin 3D TV and all BS. I am a neutral supporter of AAP and BJP as well. But Modi needed to learn a lesson and he learned it the hard way.


Corruption is rampant in India, its in our mindsets, its not going to go away that easy, hope he succeeds. I will like nothing more than to live in a country without corruption. Hope I'll live to see that day. Lets start with Delhi.

And frankly I am happy to see a very well educated man becoming minister. Well done mister Kejriwal. You have made us proud.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 11, 2015)

tkin said:


> Corruption is rampant in India, its in our mindsets, its not going to go away that easy, hope he succeeds. I will like nothing more than to live in a country without corruption. Hope I'll live to see that day. Lets start with Delhi.
> 
> *And frankly I am happy to see a very well educated man becoming minister. Well done mister Kejriwal. You have made us proud.*



That we agree upon.


----------



## Minion (Feb 11, 2015)

Only time will tell What developement  Mr. Kejriwal will bring to Delhi.


----------



## amjath (Feb 11, 2015)

tkin said:


> Corruption is rampant in India, its in our mindsets, its not going to go away that easy, hope he succeeds. I will like nothing more than to live in a country without corruption. Hope I'll live to see that day. Lets start with Delhi.
> 
> And frankly I am happy to see a very well educated man becoming minister. Well done mister Kejriwal. You have made us proud.


Congress released a small list of black money holders in 2013 and in 2015 current government is planning to release a small list of black money holder. Anything coincidence.

Black money holders have Congress, BJP in their pockets: Arvind Kejriwal | Zee News

As kejriwal says, government is not taking HSBC bank seriously. Similarly a whistle blower also claims he has the list which is completely neglected.

India has Less Than 1% Info on Black Money, Lots More I Can Offer: Whistle-blower Herve Falciani to NDTV - NDTV

Not to forget that, During Amir khan's show satyamev jayate he pointed that in bjp as well as congress has corrupt and have more criminal cases on ministers.

34 of MPs have criminal charges against them - Criminalization of Politics | satyamevjayate.in

*Initially* aap's record is clean, will see in future what happens.



RBX said:


> BJP could've done a lot more like giving answers to questions like why aren't they making steep cuts in petroleum prices - they need revenue as they aim to have 90-days supply in strategic oil reserves - this would've given people better insight on the development that's taking place. Instead they kept telling people what AAP didn't do, which in turn made people think that BJP has no achievements to talk of.



Cure oil price for a barrel is from  ~$140 to ~$40 so obviously petroleum industries have to reduce oil prices. Petrol prices decrease is nothing to do with government, crude oil prices may increase any time that's why the petrol is not reduced lesser than ~₹58 (they can but it will be a risk for the government).


----------



## amjath (Feb 11, 2015)

Minion said:


> Only time will tell What developement  Mr. Kejriwal will bring to Delhi.


*m.hindustantimes.com/arvindkejriwa...n-its-49-days--in-power/article1-1184165.aspx


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2015)

amjath said:


> Congress released a small list of black money holders in 2013 and in 2015 current government is planning to release a small list of black money holder. Anything coincidence.
> 
> Black money holders have Congress, BJP in their pockets: Arvind Kejriwal | Zee News
> 
> ...


I do not doubt that Mr Kejriwal is anything but corrupt, but I am not so sure about his fellow politicians, too many rich people, businessman, nris are leaving their jobs and dedicating themselves to AAP, which is good, but I highly doubt that all of them are doing this just to serve the country. Mr Kejriwal must remember that his innocence has no meaning or usefulness if even a very small number of AAP politicians turn out to be corrupt later on. Will he have the guts to face them later on and kick them out of the party and take legal actions?

We all have skeletons in our closets and dependencies, lets hope that those will not get in Kejriwal's ways. Opportunists are always on the prowl, Kejriwal should learn to choose his friends.


----------



## Minion (Feb 11, 2015)

^Agree with you.


----------



## amjath (Feb 11, 2015)

^^ let's hope and see what he will in 5 years.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Feb 13, 2015)

The AAP again has started making U-turns even before taking oath


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 13, 2015)

What makes me sad is to see majority of Delhites following AAP so religiously that most often they take it personally whenever you strike a word against AAP. 
After all , no one in politics is completely  innocent. Are they ?


----------



## amjath (Feb 13, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> What makes me sad is to see majority of Delhites following AAP so religiously that most often they take it personally whenever you strike a word against AAP.
> After all , no one in politics is completely  innocent. Are they ?


Come to chennai and say a word against DMK or aiadmk and leave without injuries.

Following religion is not bad but blindly including superstitious believes into it and following it, is wrong


----------



## Minion (Feb 13, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> What makes me sad is to see majority of Delhites following AAP so religiously that most often they take it personally whenever you strike a word against AAP.
> After all , no one in politics is completely  innocent. Are they ?



Same here Until now they havn't proved any thing they only run gov. for 49 days and now people are blindly following them.


----------



## ico (Feb 13, 2015)

this should shut up Virat Yindoos for a while. Thodi time k liye inn bewakoofo ki waapas ghar waapsi.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 13, 2015)

TBH, nothing wrong with "ghar wapasi" as long as people change their religion of their own free will and no one gets hurt.


----------



## tkin (Feb 13, 2015)

I am not supporting Ghar Wapsi or rejecting it, but I know a case when the reverse took place. The local Church promised our caretaker that if they became Christian they would give him a piece of land where he can make his home, free of cost. He currently owns no home and lives in our apartment in a single room with bath and kitchen. Also they promised his wife some work at their churches. 

Two years had passed since he became christian, he had not yet received the land neither did his wife get any job as promised.

He became a Christian just to get that land, he doesn't believe in his current religion, and he is still a practicing Hindu, no one knows about the change and he himself does not talk about it. But he is disgruntled at the Church. He still haven't change back to Hinduism because he still longs for that piece of land. 

I have nothing against Christians, I like their religion and I had studied in a convent for 12 years. But its this local church that did a bad thing here.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 13, 2015)

Religion changing is a free will and if anyone wants it the person can change it but why force anyone.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 13, 2015)

Ultimately it is the "Dhandabaji" that is prevalent amongst the major portion of Political Society or Religious groups here in our country.
So a one man or a few men show won't change the plight for us the ordinary citizens,leave alone the futile future for the common poor and weaker people of this country.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 13, 2015)

This is getting off topic. But from what I have observed from my 26 years growing up as a Christian, I have seen missionaries who are genuinely helping people in need. But the problem arises from the fact that when missionaries are donating notebooks or clothes to needy people, some right wing reporters will spread reports that they are carrying out a conversion drive when they were really just giving away clothes and helping people. This gives rise to the mindset that all missionaries go around converting people. Main thing is that missionaries don't convert, priests do.

Though I have never personally seen any missionary give people incentives to convert, such forms of conversion are not justified and makes sense for such people to revert back to their own religions because they don't have the mindset to adapt to a new religion.

There is a guy I know who has been trying to convert for more than 4 years, but the priests refuse to convert him because they say he does not have the gift of faith yet. He says that he will convert when he receives his calling. He goes to a priest for mentoring on relationships and life, but hasn't been converted yet. My point is that it is actually not so easy to convert to Christianity as people think. Even if you are chosen as a candidate, you have to attend Catechism for anywhere between few months to up to 1 year. Plus you must memorize some fundamental prayers that you are required to know.

If you skip all that, its like skipping your education and getting the degree in the end. Then when you go for an inteview, you won't know jack. You are still as good as a 12th pass student. Therefore, it makes sense for such people to revert back to their religion.


----------



## ico (Feb 13, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> TBH, nothing wrong with "ghar wapasi" as long as people change their religion of their own free will and no one gets hurt.


what I meant was, the ghar waapasi brigade will sit in their homes for a while now. (after this result)



tkin said:


> I am not supporting Ghar Wapsi or rejecting it, but I know a case when the reverse took place. The local Church promised our caretaker that if they became Christian they would give him a piece of land where he can make his home, free of cost. He currently owns no home and lives in our apartment in a single room with bath and kitchen. Also they promised his wife some work at their churches.
> 
> Two years had passed since he became christian, he had not yet received the land neither did his wife get any job as promised.
> 
> ...


that's funny.

"He became a Christian"
"he doesn't believe in his current religion"

"he is still a practicing Hindu"
"he still hasn't changed back to Hinduism"


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 13, 2015)

tkin said:


> I am not supporting Ghar Wapsi or rejecting it, but I know a case when the reverse took place. The local Church promised our caretaker that if they became Christian they would give him a piece of land where he can make his home, free of cost. He currently owns no home and lives in our apartment in a single room with bath and kitchen. Also they promised his wife some work at their churches.
> 
> Two years had passed since he became christian, he had not yet received the land neither did his wife get any job as promised.
> 
> ...



similar thing happening with his housemaid was related by Mr. Mohandas Pai sometime back. guess the evangelists and proselytisers are getting the taste of their own medicine now! but anyway, i was privy to an 'inner circle story' doing the rounds 1-2 months back that this campaign is most probably an 'intentionally manufactured' one, to bring to fore discussion & debate about conversions being done using coercion and coaxing, and possibly get a law made to counter the menace. 

P.S. - in the 60s/70s in WB/Kolkata, it was quite known that the troublemaking communist party louts, the hadataal-champs who would agitate against any and everything, and  were stout atheist touts during the course of the day, they used to do worship at Kalighat at/by night. they would confide in their near-dear ones and those whom they used to admire in the govt.-sector (but against whom still had to protest during the day, nevertheless) that they had to follow the party-line.


----------



## nikufellow (Feb 13, 2015)

ico said:


> what I meant was, the ghar waapasi brigade will sit in their homes for a while now. (after this result)
> 
> 
> that's funny.
> ...


You missed the whole point of ghar wapsi drama - they wanted to bring about anti conversion law - all of it was well planned, though they couldn't achieve what they set forth to.

On topic :

Though I like the fact that AAP got a chance to prove its worth the cult following that kejriwal has attracted same as modi is what irks me . These people are so blindfolded by devotion to their Messiah that there is no space for reason . The way modi/kejriwal fans are hesitant to take on any criticism is a worrying trend going forward.

Also to delhiwalas _ what do you think about proposed 15 lakh cctvs ? I don't know how feasible it is from an economic point of view but what about privacy - you have no concerns ?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 13, 2015)

The Great Time does and will take care of sorts of fandom.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 14, 2015)

Is there any chance of a new religion coming up soon ? It has been a long time since the last one arrived.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 15, 2015)

You can always start your own.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 16, 2015)

There are some secrete religions which are going on for ever.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 16, 2015)

Let us speculate that BJP lost the Delhi elections wantedly in order to arrest in house scrambling then there might be re-elections in the near future as well...
But I hope AK shall not vacate his seat this time but bring some good development in that state...


----------



## amjath (Feb 16, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Let us speculate that BJP lost the Delhi elections wantedly in order to arrest in house scrambling then there might be re-elections in the near future as well...



Cool story bro...

If that the case they wouldn't have met RSS on 15-Feb to discuss about the situation


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 17, 2015)

although still could be termed as a 'conspiracy theory', it may have atleast some extent of truth to it. i read this article a week or so back (and the article is from the last month):

 Why BJP may want to lose Delhi | GulfNews.com


----------



## Desmond (Jul 27, 2016)

Don't bump old threads.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Jul 27, 2016)

Elections are long over. So is this thread's purpose.


----------

